# Thanksgiving place cards



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My wife and I decided to host Thanksgiving at our house this year (YIKES!! ) and she's decided she wants to make seating signs. Not so much to assign seating, but really she thought these were cute. I just had to snap a pic while I was getting updates of my tank. I may (or may not) post the finished product tomorrow. In the meantime, imagine napkins folded into fan shapes behind the apples for tail feathers.


----------

